# Would putting on a 8 string set onto my 7 string fuck shit up!?



## DEVASTATE (Dec 9, 2011)

been wannting to try out sum very big gauge strings. Ernie Ball | Products 
gunna be putting them on a schecter blackjack atx c7. 
i know a lot of six string guitarist put 70 gauge strings on their guitar. so im sure it wouldnt hurt puttin them on a 7 string? if anything i would have to make the nut bigger for the big strings to fit. is this a bad thing to do?


----------



## Deadnightshade (Dec 9, 2011)

Depends do you want to tune like an 8 string missing a string or not?


EDIT:with these gauges though,you can't evade a trip to your tech for filing the nut correctly


----------



## Ipringle (Dec 9, 2011)

You can't put 8 strings on your guitar because it only has room for 7. Sorry to break it to you.


----------



## Rojne (Dec 9, 2011)

Put whatever strings you want on it dude  as long it's setup right with them there wont be a problem!


----------



## GhostsofAcid (Dec 9, 2011)

^^^ yep. Just make sure you adjust the truss for the extra tension, and you should be fine. Not sure if youll run into any problems with the tuner holes being too small or not, I've never used a string that thick.


----------



## Fiction (Dec 9, 2011)

Ipringle said:


> You can't put 8 strings on your guitar because it only has room for 7. Sorry to break it to you.



This is my favourite first post, ever.


----------



## Ipringle (Dec 9, 2011)

DEVASTATE said:


> been wannting to try out sum very big gauge strings. Ernie Ball | Products
> gunna be putting them on a schecter blackjack atx c7.
> i know a lot of six string guitarist put 70 gauge strings on their guitar. so im sure it wouldnt hurt puttin them on a 7 string? if anything i would have to make the nut bigger for the big strings to fit. is this a bad thing to do?



Like I said already said, putting 8 strings on a 7 string guitar will not go well for you. You would have to miss a string out and throw it away! But which one? It's tricky and confusing. You would be best getting a really heavy gauge 6 string set like 11-56 or 13-60 and putting a mega string on after like an .80 or .94. The extra heavy strings will help you get what you seek, djenting like a dragon! 

I hope i help.


----------



## DEVASTATE (Dec 9, 2011)

thanks for all the feedback...and yea i wasn't that clear with putting an 8 string set on a 7 haha.
but really i meant just buy the gauges...i dont mind missing a string anyways. 
one prob i might have will be with the tuner holes...but ill try it out and see how it works and get back to you guys.
thanks again!


----------



## shogunate (Dec 9, 2011)

Tossing out one string from a set is usually easier than hunting for single bass strings or custom ordering heavy gauge guitar strings. If you have a 7 string and want heavy gauges, buy the 8 string set, toss the highest string and voila, 7 strings.

I've done the same with a 6 string guitar for years, I buy 7 string sets and toss the highest string 

As stated, the nut may need filing, the tuner holes should be fine up until past .080 gauges for most tuners, and the truss rod may need to be adjusted, none of these are certain though.


----------



## cGoEcYk (Dec 9, 2011)

How are you tuning? I imagine the tension wouldn't be a problem if you are tuned low. I have an 8 string set that I'll try out soon (would use the .013 on my highest string). I use F# B F# B E G C right now.


----------



## Dvaienat (Dec 9, 2011)

That 8 string set has terribly unbalanced tension. I can't imagine it feeling nice. I'd get a 12-56 + 74 or 13-60 + 80 set. Better tension balance overall, especially on the lower strings. Obviously it is going to need a truss rod ajustment, intonation ajustment and raising of the action a little. I doubt you'll need to file the nut, I've used a 74 tuned to B on my 6 and I didn't need to file it.


----------



## Explorer (Dec 9, 2011)

Ipringle said:


> You can't put 8 strings on your guitar because it only has room for 7. Sorry to break it to you.



Thank you for saying what we were all thinking.


----------



## Ipringle (Dec 9, 2011)

Explorer said:


> Thank you for saying what we were all thinking.



19 likes for a first post, I am honored.


----------



## rippedflesh89 (Dec 9, 2011)

Ipringle said:


> You can't put 8 strings on your guitar because it only has room for 7. Sorry to break it to you.


 
i laughed so hard  post is total win


----------



## Floppystrings (Dec 9, 2011)

The Meshuggah Nothing non-reissue was basically a detuned 8 string tuning, on 7 strings.

The strings must have been huge.

For tuning lower than G I suggest using a baritone, because anything past 70 takes a lot of getting used to. All the sudden you will speed pick on the giant string and it feels almost like you are playing a bass.

Good luck, nut/tuning machines may need to be altered, and be prepared for intonation and truss rod adjustment.


----------



## Explorer (Dec 9, 2011)

Liked? I repped you too, friend. Shame on those who were too lazy to do more than press the "Like" button.

*laugh*

My apologies to the OP for contributing to the off-topic stuff. Let me make it up to you:

I use the Ernie Ball 6 String Bass Guitar Set #2837 at my low end (.020 .030 .042 .054 .074 .090) on 8-string. I have to unwind the wrapping on the .074 in order to make it fit my tuner. I unwrap to where the plain string can go through the hole, but where there has to be at least a quarter turn of the wrap around the tuner, so that the wrapping doesn't unwind and cause problems with tone.

I think your guitar has a Tune-O-Matic bridge, with which I've sometimes had problems getting the intonation correct for lower tunings. If it was a Hipshot bridge with replaceable saddles, I'd say to order one of the shorter saddles directly from Hipshot and slap it on your lowest string, but I don't think you have any options with that instrument. I'm hoping you have no problems with intonation.

If you have to file the nut a bit, you might be able to use the string itself to open up the slot a hair. When I've done this, I just run a white grease pencil along the string slot, and then file back and forth with the string with a sawing motion until I can tell (checking frequently) that I'm almost to the bottom of the string slot, as evidenced by the white being rubbed away. 

Good luck!


----------



## holland1945 (Dec 11, 2011)

I buy 6 string sets and buy single 70's in bulk. Keeps the tension where it should be.


----------



## Iamasingularity (Dec 11, 2011)

Just remember to check how much fret you have left, if you have very little fret the sound of the note you`re trying to play may change constantly. Also be sensible and see if the gauge of the strings will be acceptable on the neck. Putting low strings that are so huge that you can`t bend them efficiently won`t do you good. Other than that hope it goes well and enjoy.


----------

